# yogurt formula with dry milk?



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried to make yogurt with yogurt and dry milk? I have seen some formulas but thought I would try here. I am going to do the crock pot method and store bought milk so I am hoping the dry milk would make it a tad thicker


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I made yogurt like that for many years when my kids were young. I made mine in a thermos though. Can't remember the recipe or measurements but I always used powdered milk.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been wondering this too as I only use drug-free powdered & canned milk. So I googled it and found this. Lots of good information here.

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/yogurt.htm


----------



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

GrammasCabin said:


> I've been wondering this too as I only use drug-free powdered & canned milk. So I googled it and found this. Lots of good information here.
> 
> http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/yogurt.htm


Yes, I saw this as well. I actually want to add dry milk to regular milk and the yogurt, not start with water and dry milk. I have seen this done, but did not know how much of the dry milk to add for each cup/qt of milk being used. I read somewhere 1/2 cup/qt I think, but that seemed like a lot. I will keep the search up.

That was quick...guess I missed this b/c I follow her blog. http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/homemade-yogurt-in-a-crock-pot-and-yogurt-cheese/


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I make yogurt with my goat milk and getting it thick enough for my taste was a problem.

A lot of people use gelatin to thicken it but I really didn't want to use it so I tried powdered milk and it works great. I use about 1/3 of a cup for a two-quart batch, adding the powdered milk before starting the heating process.

This is a pretty good step-by-step tutorial:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm

I use a heating pad in a cooler.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

The University of Nebraska has an excellent, brief two page pdf, "Making Yogurt at Home" that gives recipes for yogurt made with powdered milk plus water, skim milk, 2% milk or regular milk. Document covers cultures, temperature, ingredients, method, and troubleshooting. 

I was unable to see the entire address. Google "University of Nebraska making yogurt at home" for a link to the downloadable pdf. I make 3 quarts yogurt using all dry milk (14.4 ounces) plus enough water to equal 90 ounces; with 6 ounces Stoneyfield plain yogurt as a culture. After the first batch of 16 - 6 ounce jars, I save one 6 ounce jar from each batch to culture the next. When the yogurt becomes too tart for my taste, I begin a new batch with the Stoneyfield as a culture. 

I've tried many different recipes over the years, but have had the best yogurt using these recipes.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Simple, delicious, fat-free, high protein powdered milk yogurt. Fill 2 quart-size canning jars with nonclorinated water to within about 2 inches of the top. Add 1 1/2 cup milk powder to each jar and stir well (I use wire whisk rubbing handle between palms). Hydrate 1 envelope plain gelatin in about 1/2 cup cool nonclorinated water then heat until gelatin is dissolved. Whisk half of the gelatin mixture into each jar. Now finish filling jars with unclorinated water to just below rim, whisk, cap and put in deep water bath just above top of the jar Heat water bath to 190 degrees. Take jars out and allow to cool to 110 degrees, then innoculate each jar with 2 heaping Tablespoons yogurt [newly purchased or from your last batch]. Now cap those jars and keep them warm for 8 hours at about 110 degrees. I put them in a basket with my heating pad! Put in frig overnight and you will not believe your yogurt was made with powdered milk.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Is that formula: 1 1/2 cups milk powder to a 2-quart jar the standard measurements for drinking milk? I ask because I don't use instant powdered milk, I use the organic non-instant stuff that's harder to mix. Seems the instant is fluffy and has more bulk than the non-instant so I'm wondering if the formula would be the same.?
thanks


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I can always taste the powdered milk in the yogurt .
If you want thicker goat milk yogurt try this
If you are using raw milk...especially goat.
heat to 180, hold for 20 mins
cool down to 115-120. Add 1Tbls of plain yogurt for each qt of milk. Stir. Keep at 115-120 for 6-8 hours. Careful not to jostle it. I cool down in the sink with cold water then place in a good cooler with 120 degree water just up to the product line.
Place in fridge overnight. 
This makes consistently thick yogurt.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

The measure for drinking milk is 1 1/3 cup per quart, so 1 1/2 is a bit more. If you cannot get your powder to easily dissolve, warm the water first, as that sometimes helps. Also, different types of milk form different amounts of clear liquid to form in your product...tip your jar to remove before refrigerating so the liquid doesn't gel. Good luck!


----------

